
Computer, Draw an Open Toilet Sitting in a Grassy Field - bootload
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/computer-draw-an-open-toilet-sitting-in-a-grassy-field
======
bootload
Paper is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10568265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10568265)

